# Work in America



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Is the work situation any better than it was this time last year in America?

I want to head over mid year I've got the greencard already so I don't need a visa.

Is it possible to get barjobs, sales jobs things like that?

Cheers

Carl.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Weebie said:


> Is the work situation any better than it was this time last year in America?
> 
> I want to head over mid year I've got the greencard already so I don't need a visa.
> 
> ...


It's turning.....but only slowly. My wife's sales (own business) are up around 30% over the same 3 months last year.

Bar/sales jobs are going to require you to be on the ground.

Don't stay out so long that you abandon residency.


----------



## Caesar (Feb 8, 2010)

In my area of work(MFG) it is significantly slow but I will tell you this, the nightlife area is still booming in my neck of the woods. If you have a good presentation I am sure you can make some good money.

I have some female friends that are bartenders and waitresses in some nice places and it is outrageous the money they can bring in a night.


----------

